# Suspension question!!!!!!



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

Has anyone gone the route of eiback pro-kit w/ agx shocks? or something similar? i was thinking this instead of coilovers because ive heard bad reports on daily drivin coilover owners. any feedback would be great
just to let yall know im kinda partial to the pro-kit because i had them on my GTP and loved them but never got around to the shocks. didnt know if they would do as well on the 240


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

easy on the flaming guys. i did a search but it was about the stuff on the b13 & b14's. i just wanted some feedback from the 240 guys since i dont own a sentra but do own a 240.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i dont have the AGXs, but i do have the pro-kits. im using them on Koni yellows and i love them. the ride is more stiff than stock and i notice it a lot more on the roads around town, but damn it handles great and its more stiff in the back so it accelerates better and pulls better. i've heard good things about the AGXs too, and theyre easier to adjust than the Konis, although the Konis have lifetime warrenties. Coilovers would be harsh on most city roads. if you dont plan on using it for track racing and just as a daily driver, go with the AGXs and Pro-kits.


----------

